# What could watch brand be top line in Skeleton?



## ajack (Jul 28, 2011)

As Title can say anything, I just wonder what brands are top line in Skeleton watch. As far as I know, Vacheron Constantin's Openworked maybe is one of the best in Skeleton watch. And, Chronoswiss is very famous for their Opus watch. But, to many people, some may disagree about put Chronoswiss in High-end watch. However, I think Chronoswiss is still can be entry level for High-end watch.

So, can you list any brand that famous for their skeleton watch as Chronoswiss.

Thanks for any ideas


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

*You mean like this?*

Vacheron Constantin does the finest open-work today! To give them their due, Audemars Piguet was also very talented in that area some 25 years ago...


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: You mean like this?*

or like that ?!?! :roll: |>


----------



## solowmodel (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: You mean like this?*

JLC also make some great skeleton watches.

Master Minute Repeater: (this one is really incredible and relatively cheap)








Perpetual Calendar Skeleton:








Edit: Apologies for the double post in pictures, not quite sure how to delete the one below..


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: You mean like this?*

The Patek 5180/1:









cheers.


----------



## ajack (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the information!

I just wonder why most of skeleton watches only made by famous brand, I've never seen Tissot, TAG, Rolex or even Omega made those one...

And, what kind of dress will you wear with skeleton watch?


----------



## HPoirot (Jan 31, 2011)

What to wear with a skeleton? Something sheer and see through! 

It's hard to say which brand does it 'best' unless you define what's best. Most skeletons i've encountered only has the bare minimum of complications. If it's intricacy you're talking about, then i would imagine it's dependent on the whoever the 'master craftsman' is working for (i have no knowledge of such things, i'm going by my logic).

And i would think that brands like TAG, Omega etc. don't have skeleton watches mainly because they utilise ETA movements? Or for their prices, they can't have a craftsman for it. Who knows.


----------



## aznseank (Oct 14, 2010)

omega has one. it is a skeleton tourbillon.


----------



## iidesu (Jul 29, 2011)

dazzling photos of top-notch watches from world-class prestigious watch-makers.


----------



## ajack (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: You mean like this?*



solowmodel said:


> JLC also make some great skeleton watches.
> 
> Master Minute Repeater: (this one is really incredible and relatively cheap)
> View attachment 493420


Yeah! Love that watch, but it's just cheap per value, it's still cost about 100K, right


----------



## ajack (Jul 28, 2011)

HPoirot said:


> What to wear with a skeleton? Something sheer and see through!
> 
> It's hard to say which brand does it 'best' unless you define what's best. Most skeletons i've encountered only has the bare minimum of complications. If it's intricacy you're talking about, then i would imagine it's dependent on the whoever the 'master craftsman' is working for (i have no knowledge of such things, i'm going by my logic).
> 
> And i would think that brands like TAG, Omega etc. don't have skeleton watches mainly because they utilise ETA movements? Or for their prices, they can't have a craftsman for it. Who knows.


Love your idea, but I'm, probably, just a fitting guy, not well-built muscle and 6 packs abs... So, I try that later, ok? ;-).

I really don't want to find which one is best, actually, finding which brand is famous for skeleton watch is my real wanting, that's all.

Entry level of high-end (TAG, Omega, Rolex, etc...) don't actually have skeleton in their collection, except Oris, so, what about Oris?


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

ajack said:


> I just wonder why most of skeleton watches only made by famous brand


I belive its because the number of craftsmen available to do this work is limited. Many mid-level brands actually contract this work to specialist shops, while the big names like Vacheron Constantin have the skills in-house...


----------



## ajack (Jul 28, 2011)

I just wonder whether I could purchase Chronoswiss Opus with budget around $5K. I'm still looking every website (Jomashop, Chrono24), but nothing came up...


----------



## netforce (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: You mean like this?*

You might also want to look at Parmigiani and I think Breguet as a skeleton also.​


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jan 24, 2010)

how about Armin Strom??


----------

